
Activists Release Nearly 100 Years of TIME Magazine Issues for Free - bonefishgrill
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/activists-release-nearly-100-years-of-time-magazine-issues-for-free
======
Rannath
All of that information is already available from other sources for free. The
only thing released that wasn't already accessible was the presentation and
art-work from TIME. I hate feeling like I have to chime in on the side of
large organizations against individuals, but in this case the thieves are
absolutely in the wrong.

